# The ELF



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2013)

Another new idea that has come to life ....  the bike/car


http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/07/31/introducing-elf-battery-powered-car-bicycle-hybrid/


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Unless that thing's made out of magically strong material, sometimes small is just . . . not a good thing.


----------

